# Pensacola Beach 3/17/2015



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I got off early from work and decided to wet a line...my awesome woman had everything ready to roll by the time I got home. We hit the beach at 5:00 and soaked live fleas and fresh dead shrimp until 7:00 with NOT A BITE!!! At 7:02 it happened! We caught two nice pomps within 5 minutes..... This was our first surf trip this year, so it couldn't have turned out any better! One fish was 13" the other 15".


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Supper time! :thumbsup: Nice.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Patience pays. Nice catch.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Good to see these pomp reports. :thumbup:


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice pomps! It's time!


----------



## 11" to the fork (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice pomps!


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

How far out were you soaking the bait?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Refresh my memory

Limit is 6 over 11 inches, right?


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, that is correct. 11" fork length minimum, 6 per harvester per day


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

First trough? Past the first bar?


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job! We went to Pickens yesterday morning. Spent about 7 hours out there and didn't get a thing.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice ones...Love those pompanos.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice pomps, gonna be some good supper


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

two hours to catch a fish is the definition of persistence.
great job.

jack


----------



## The_hub (Jan 12, 2015)

I was out there at Langdon beach fishing yesterday am. Soaked live shrimp in the first trough and past the bar for about 5 hours and didn't get anything. Saw some sheepies cruise through the first trough on my way out to past the far bait.


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Spent the last two days (Tues/Wed) fishing Pensacola Beach. 7am to 11am each day and 2-4pm Tuesday. Live fleas, shrimp, fish bites. Past the bar, in the trough, in a perfect cut, outflow, perfect setups......nothing. Not even a nibble. It will pay off though soon enough.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

We were fishing a cut in the bar. Went again yesterday and caught one small pomp.


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys are too easy, they're here, nobody's posting.


----------

